# Looking for land in SW Ga..



## Camodreamer1 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm interested in land S.W. Georgia Area.. Preferably Randolph , Clay , Calhoun , Dougherty , Lee , Early , Miller Counties etc.

I'm looking for private or timber co. owned to start a 125" min. QDMA hunting club.

If you know of any beneficial contacts it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Camodreamer1


----------



## bullturkey (Apr 6, 2012)

new start up lease in Randolph Co we are on the same page...as far as wants...contact me @ 229-347-4489 Scott 1500.00 per member no drinking / foul language


----------



## Camodreamer1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Scott we have already talked about your club. 
CR


----------



## joedublin (Apr 8, 2012)

Camo...we are a small, 10-member, QDM deer and turkey hunting club...have had this lease for 13 years...just signed a new lease for another 3 years. $825 per hunter for year 'round access.Located in Whigham , Georgia.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 9, 2012)

*Mike call me at 352-427-4985 for details near cuthbert ga*

Call 

Mike call me at 352-427-4985 for details near cuthbert ga



Camodreamer1 said:


> I'm interested in land S.W. Georgia Area.. Preferably Randolph , Clay , Calhoun , Dougherty , Lee , Early , Miller Counties etc.
> 
> I'm looking for private or timber co. owned to start a 125" min. QDMA hunting club.
> 
> ...


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 9, 2012)

hAVE JUST WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR, I ALSO LIVE IN OCALA, WE HAVE FULL HOOKUPS AT OUR CLUB AND IS ONLY $1000 PER MEMBER CALL 352-427-4985 FOR DETAILS


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 21, 2012)

*members*

have a couple memberships in Stewart county but the fee is $1000. a member but includes a camp house or camp ground. Cleaning rack, water, electric, all you need for a great time. call mike 352-427-4985


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 1400a in blakely,ga. and a house with rv parking avalable too.call 334-648-5416


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*members*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------



## bullturkey (Apr 28, 2012)

*I am sorry*



Camodreamer1 said:


> Scott we have already talked about your club.
> CR



what did we say...have talked to lots of folks...still looking for 3


----------



## joedublin (May 3, 2012)

Camo....have you found that perfect piece of land yet?


----------



## Camodreamer1 (May 14, 2012)

Joe, nope I haven't found that perfect piece yet.. 
Do you have something in mind??

Thanks..CR


----------



## joedublin (May 20, 2012)

No openings now on our lease....and we have 130 acres of corn planted that, hopefully, will pulll the deer in!


----------



## Boondocks (May 23, 2012)

The 1400 a is now 900a in Early county with a house and rv hookup avalable too.Call Gene 334-648-5416


----------

